# Ignition Lock Cylinder



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

so my ignition was getting worse but yesterday it got completly locked and wont even go to the on position to pull the cylinder out. So i called the dealer and asked if would be free since its supposed to be a manuf. defect and they said they would need to run the vin to see. so my question is Is it a manuf. defect that they will fix free or will i be dishing out some big bucks. Please help guys i dont know what to do.
Thanks


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

good luck with that. I believe GM wants to replace the whole steering column which is very pricey so unless they do it for free, you'll want to look at fixing it yourself. 

there are many threads on the subject both here and at ls1gto.com a couple searches will give you more information than you want


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If your car is still under warranty have it fixed if not its easy to fix it yourself. GM wanted to replace my whole sterring column witch is not necessary, just the cylinder itself needs to be replaced. GM had the column on back order for along time. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/urgent-please-hellp-car-stranded-21060/


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

My car is NOT under warranty would the dealer fix for free or is there any other recommendations. Where would i be able to find a new ignition lock cylinder? and for how much
Thanks


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dude save you some dough. get some graphite (sp) and put in the key hole. thats what they did with mine. but mine was under warnnty


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

goatcrazy88 said:


> My car is NOT under warranty would the dealer fix for free or is there any other recommendations. Where would i be able to find a new ignition lock cylinder? and for how much
> Thanks


Its a slim chance the dealer will fix anything for free, good luck with that. If you have tools available follow the link I posted above on post *#3* and goto post *#7* that is a write up on how to fix it yourself. I may add you may want to add some grease on the lock cylinder.


EEZ GOAT said:


> dude save you some dough. get some graphite (sp) and put in the key hole. thats what they did with mine. but mine was under warnnty


EEZ the graphite won't reach the back of the lock cylinder where the problem occurs, I tried that and it didn't help.


----------



## kaw20 (Feb 12, 2008)

I recently had to have my ignition lock cylinder replaced due to the issue most people have, where one day when inserting the key into the ignition, the key simply will not turn, resulting in having my car towed to the dealer and $480 later, my car was fixed. I contacted GM about this issue and they claim I was the first GTO owner to complain of this issue or have this problem. I recommend that everyone with this issue contact the district manager at GM. His name and contact info are listed below. The mroe of us that report this issue, the more likely GM will issue a recall. 


Max
866-790-5600
ext 12487


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Doubtful, I've never heard of a company issuing a recall for a 6+ year old car......this is a well documented problem and they haven't yet. Look at the age of the threads you've revived.


----------



## barrob326 (May 30, 2011)

I had the problem when my car was almost 2 years old, GM replaced it free under warranty. I believe the replacement is redesigned not to do it again. But I have not heard of a recall. If you are not under warranty you can replace it yourself, instructions at the link below.

Pontiac GTO 2004-2006 Ignition Cylinder Replacement - WikiAuto


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ignition cylinder repacement has been discussed ad nausem on this as well as other GTO sites.......The thread had been dead for more than two years until someone got the idea that we should petition GM to issue a recall on a 6+ year old car...


----------



## sik goat (Aug 20, 2010)

this happend to mine.. talk about a damn nightmare.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

*new cylinder lock*

happened to me too. dealership just called to tell me it will be $260 for a new cylinder. I asked them if they could get GM to pay, they said to call GM. Any ideas on who to call to see if I can get this covered by GM?

Thanks,

Dave.


----------



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

dude, it is easy to fix. You can get a new cylinder from gmpartsdirect for 40 bucks, and there is a sticky on this forum showing you how to do it. It took me about an hour and a half to do it, it was probably the easiest thing I did on this car. It has been over a year and I have not had any problems since then. Search this forum, the thread even has the part # for the cylinder.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

mtlmark said:


> dude, it is easy to fix. You can get a new cylinder from gmpartsdirect for 40 bucks, and there is a sticky on this forum showing you how to do it. It took me about an hour and a half to do it, it was probably the easiest thing I did on this car. It has been over a year and I have not had any problems since then. Search this forum, the thread even has the part # for the cylinder.


Thanks for the advice. I saw the thread and also the video on youtube. It does look pretty easy. The only problem is that it looked like you needed to be able to turn the key to the on position so that you could push the release pin through the little hole at the top. Is that right? I figured that since I can't turn the key, the only way to get the ignition cylinder out was to drill it out...

Cheers,

Dave.


----------



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

yeah I fixed mine when it first started acting up, so I got the key to turn. I remember it was locking up a lot when it was warm, then I got it turned when it cooled off...I don't know if that helps, you might try to use some spray lube on it to free it up....if you do have to drill it, the new part comes with all the springs and parts inside the cylinder as well. I only used the sleeve, that was what was bad on mine. I hope you can get it, that sucks man....


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Had mine to stick, but got it loose with spray lube. What I've read is to spray lube (Wd-40, Kroiloil) into the key opening and put the key in and out a few times. Repeat this cycle 4 or 5 times, then try to turn the key while moving the steering wheel a little to the left and the right. Also, try pushing in and pulling out on the key slightly. Some have said to lift the front wheels off the ground to remove any bind on the locking device to make it easier to turn.
Don't turn too hard as it seems to make it bind more. Kind of jiggle the key before you try to turn it.
I'v got a new cylinder assbly, but haven't replaced it yet, I just spray some lube in it about every six months or so. I even coded my new cylinder to my key. I'ts not had but a little time consuming.

Larry


----------

